# Who wants to try hog hunting with Thermal?



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey folks! I recently joined the pro-staff at ATN and would love to do some hog hunting with y'all.

I will supply the guns, thermal equipment and ammo...you just need the land. 

I am just north of Atlanta, but willing to travel.

Shoot me an IM if you're interested!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Mar 2, 2017)

If you can get a sponsor from the military, Fort Benning has a hog problem and last I heard there's still a $40 bounty per head on killed hogs. I'm hoping to go in the summer sometime.


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 3, 2017)

Wish I had somewhere, sounds awesome


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jul 23, 2017)

Still an option!


----------



## Scott9297 (Aug 1, 2017)

*Hogs with thermal*

I sent you a pm last week.  Let's talk.


----------



## SlowMotion (Aug 1, 2017)

ronmac13 said:


> Wish I had somewhere, sounds awesome



Same here.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a ATN and a IR Hunter. Do you have any way to get ATN to match the customer service that I get from the IR Hunter people. P.M. me if need be to avoid service issues on an open form


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Sep 25, 2017)

A friend of mine sent me this about hunting at night and asked me to post it here:

I use ATN conventional night vision scopes with enhanced infrared lighting. I can identify the difference between critters... red vs gray fox vs house cat vs raccoon vs possum... german shepherd vs coyote, dog vs fox, etc, etc. out to 200 yards! I have investigated the ATN thermal optic line in great detail and would not touch one with a ten foot pole! Using thermal to me looked like shooting at glowing blobs vs counting the hairs on a gray fox tail at 100 yards as I do with my ATN Gen 3+ night vision scopes. If you are a member of that forum you can anonymously pass my words along to it. I would appreciate the web address once again if you do.

I have shot more than 200 predators with night vision and knew exactly what I was shooting at every time! With thermal...not so and there would have been many a house pet laid to rest!

Thanks
Frank


gt40


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 25, 2017)

GT-40 GUY said:


> A friend of mine sent me this about hunting at night and asked me to post it here:
> 
> I use ATN conventional night vision scopes with enhanced infrared lighting. I can identify the difference between critters... red vs gray fox vs house cat vs raccoon vs possum... german shepherd vs coyote, dog vs fox, etc, etc. out to 200 yards! I have investigated the ATN thermal optic line in great detail and would not touch one with a ten foot pole! Using thermal to me looked like shooting at glowing blobs vs counting the hairs on a gray fox tail at 100 yards as I do with my ATN Gen 3+ night vision scopes. If you are a member of that forum you can anonymously pass my words along to it. I would appreciate the web address once again if you do.
> 
> ...



Not NV hunting much at all anymore with the little ones but when I was I always preferred to spot with a handheld thermal and shoot with gen 3 night vision. I hunt around a lot of bears and with the thermal I have you can not tell a bear from a hog beyond 100 yards. It's too big a risk, with that night vision I know exactly what I'm shooting. Maybe a poor reference but at a reasonable distance you could have bob, bill and Mike stand there and you could say left to right bill, mark, bob. Thermal I can afford wasn't like that like that 5 years ago. That said if I didn't have the bears I woulda have a IR hunter on my night pig gun there so slick. They weren't an option when I was deep in it.


----------

